# Hadaly vs Transformer



## William Vermaak (13/2/17)

Hey guys,

I want to buy my first RDA, but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I love single coil builds, and don't see me moving to going dual pretty soon, but just in case I want to I was thinking of buying the Vaporesso Transformer instead. This will allow me to build basically any config I want. Is it worth it to get the Hadaly and be restricted to single coil builds?


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

Also keen on the transformer. Dont really like the hadaly. Dont like where the airflow sits. Always getting juice coming out there way to easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

I had a transformer and somehow didn't like it one bit...felt it lacked flavor. Also with post less you pretty can only do claptons


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to buy my first RDA, but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I love single coil builds, and don't see me moving to going dual pretty soon, but just in case I want to I was thinking of buying the Vaporesso Transformer instead. This will allow me to build basically any config I want. Is it worth it to get the Hadaly and be restricted to single coil builds?


No comparison bro, the Hadaly is better by miles, barely any reviews had anything good to say about the Transformer to be honest. The Hadlay is great and even better if you using a squonker. If your concern is about being able to do single and dual coil builds I'd highly recommend the Skill RDA, it's easy to build on no matter the size of your coils and can.be used with single or dual coils, @Sir Vape has them in stock for R1090, reviews say it's a flavor and cloud beast


----------



## William Vermaak (13/2/17)

Thankyou @Moey_Ismail. The Skill looks like a descent one. I'll add it to my research list


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Thankyou @Moey_Ismail. The Skill looks like a descent one. I'll add it to my research list


 here's mike vapes review on it

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/2/17)

The Transformer is a cool atty, it allows you to build a variety of ways and is small enough to produce good flavour with the airflow closed down a bit. But it is nowhere near the Hadaly in the flavour department.

If you want flavour get the Hadaly, if you want to do different builds etc get the Transformer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (13/2/17)

Transformer has the gayest top cap ever. You'll burn your lips off on the all metal cap running claptons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/2/17)

I gotta agree with @Moey_Ismail my hadaly is with me all day every day, flavour, easy to vape on lower watches, small and looks so sexy. I haven't had a problem with juice coming out the airflow yet myself. And for bigger builds I would still go goon 24 always jus so easy and such a winner, flavour for days clouds for days. If u want smaller then goon LP.


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Sprint said:


> Transformer has the gayest top cap ever. You'll burn your lips off on the all metal cap running claptons.


Hahaha...that is soooo funny but it's the truth


----------



## Coldcat (13/2/17)

Love the airflow of the transformer, but do agree with the mouthpiece sometimes getting kuk hot and burning my lips. Tried postless build, but ended up sticking with a dual velocity build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (13/2/17)

I build quite easily with 26ga SS on the Transformer postless deck. I do use dual coils that sit slightly above the airflow holes and the flavour is good. Not great, but good.

The Hadaly is great though. It's as if the single coil is perfect for it. It's also much easier to build on if you aren't familiar with postless decks (mind you, even if you are, it's still easier). 

Rather get the Hadaly. If you really want a dual coil atomiser in the future, there are better options than the Transformer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spydro (14/2/17)

The Hadaly is all about clouds and flavor for days as easy as it gets. 

If you don't like your Hadaly because of issues you have with it... IMO your issues are operator error.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

